
POTUS Twitter account is registered to a private Gmail account - Daviey
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/26/donald-trump-is-using-a-private-gmail-account-to-secure-the-most-powerful-twitter-account-in-the-world/
======
cronjobber
> Update: Jan. 26, 2017

> An earlier version of this story did not address the possibility that two-
> factor authentication could impede unauthorized access to Trump’s Twitter
> account.

> Update 2: Jan. 26, 2017

> As of 1:02 PM today, the email required to reset Trump’s Twitter account was
> changed to what appears to be a White House address.

~~~
dogma1138
Also from the earlier story "People who followed Obama got Trump" story, it
looks like Twitter merged or transferred the POTUS account Alias to Trump
after the inauguration which means that all previous emails that had access to
Trump's account likely to also have been transferred.

I honestly wonder if there would be a way to look at Obama's old account or
other accounts in a similar situation, I have a strong suspicion that it would
not be such a different story.

~~~
flurdy
Obama's [http://twitter.com/potus](http://twitter.com/potus) was renamed
[http://twitter.com/potus44](http://twitter.com/potus44). Trump's @potus is a
new account.

~~~
dogma1138
[http://www.wired.co.uk/article/twitter-apologises-for-
forcin...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/twitter-apologises-for-forcing-
people-to-follow-donald-trumps-potus)

It looks like Twitter did the switch.

------
froh42
Regarding Trump: I can't decide whether I'll see the upcoming events the next
four years with schadenfreude (you've got what you elected, Americans!) or
with fear and terror.

~~~
mdekkers
Personally, both.

------
eksrow
>THE NEW AMERICAN PRESIDENT’S Twitter account isn’t a means of communication
as much as it is a tool for confusion, propaganda, and unceasing assault.

I wonder who the author voted for. Whether or not you agree with the content
he posts on Twitter, the amount of people reached to especially younger people
seems a lot bigger than let's say a blog on whitehouse.gov.

------
teekert
"The irony given Trump’s campaign assaults on Hillary Clinton’s use of a
private email service is of course obvious."

I think it is quite different to be using a private email address (server!)
you control absolutely because you want to deny the people their right to know
your devotion to Wall Street or, you use it for a Twitter account. What's up
with all this official stuff on Twitter anyway? It all sounds very
unprofessional to choose a specific company for your communication over
another, as a politician. What's wrong with a website or a blog or an RSS
feed?

~~~
secstate
Your last comment really rang true. The extent to which Twitter is being used
as an official communication channel by so many is very disconcerting to me.
Never mind the fact that Twitter is not terribly profitable and could very
well cease to exist in five years.

More to the point, Twitter is so simple on the face of it, why not setup a
micro blog for the POTUS that auto-tweets everything. At least then the
network doesn't own your content.

~~~
true_religion
How s this different from press conferences except skipping the part of having
the prsss write about what you said and waiting a day before the public can
read your words?

------
NietTim
So? Pretty sure that no state secrets are being discussed on that twitter
account.

------
baby
Does it really matter?

~~~
robtaylor
Tweets sent out under that username can for example affect stock markets in
real time.

If something is built up as being the point of contact for the most powerful
person on earth then the security of the medium is relevant.

"I was hacked" would be a terrible reason for WW3 :)

~~~
baby
> Tweets sent out under that username can for example affect stock markets in
> real time.

That's a problem with the market, not a twitter account

> "I was hacked" would be a terrible reason for WW3 :)

Honestly, I don't see what a hacker could do write, that would be worse that
the current account.

------
tonyedgecombe
realdonaldtrump@gmail.com ?

~~~
pluma
Considering it apparently starts with "ds", no.

